# How Long Does It Take To Replace Spikes?



## slowp (Nov 4, 2009)

My disclaimer: I'm slow but steady.

Last night, it took me just over an hour to replace 40 spikes in my boots. The ones under the arch don't wear. Of course, there were a couple that didn't want to come out so that took a bit of work. I had to get up to let the dog out and in too. While intrigued with something on the news, I found I was twisting the wrong way on one spike. How long does it take you? opcorn:


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 4, 2009)

An hour isn't bad. I've had caulks with the neoprene sole where the neoprene was rotted and one twist with the caulk wrench pulled the whole mess out. Of course the seats can't be replaced so that's just tough kittens.


----------



## coastalfaller (Nov 4, 2009)

A cordless drill with cork wrench used as a chuck works great. Saves time & knuckles!


----------



## nhlogga (Nov 4, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> A cordless drill with cork wrench used as a chuck works great. Saves time & knuckles!



I do the same thing. Cut the handle off the wrench and put the wrench in a drill. Used to take me an hour or more now I change corks out in 1/2 hour or less.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 5, 2009)

You change them out? I thought that you had to buy a new pair when they were to worn. 

Usually between 45 and an hour. Don't forget to check them at the end of the first day or so.

I like the drill idea. I usually go thru both and bust them loose with the tool, then with those yellow rubber sticky gloves go thru and finish and reinsert then tool them tight. The glove will save blood some times.

Seems like you only get a few day when they are just right, other than them days they are either to sharp or not sharp enough. Anyone else find this. Ah how do you keep the points perfect for longer. A flugalbinder for sure, figure that one and you may be able to retire early.

That is one thing I really dislike doing so I get it done as fast as possible so I don't have to think about it any longer. If you want practice I will send mine to you, with enough you should be able to shave about 10 min or so off your time.


Owl


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 5, 2009)

I need to get some of those cer-mec calks. The rocky ground around here really wears my calks out quick.


----------



## slowp (Nov 5, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> That is one thing I really dislike doing so I get it done as fast as possible so I don't have to think about it any longer. If you want practice I will send mine to you, with enough you should be able to shave about 10 min or so off your time.
> 
> 
> Owl



Maybe a second career? I'd want a torque drill thing for the Kuliens. I did not shed any blood this time, but my wrist was sore. Helping the short handed logger pull line might have made that too.:monkey:

Yes, I was not the only one to have done a change. The faller, chokersetter, hooktender changed his too. Maybe it is a local tradition to do so with the time changes. Change your clock, change your spikes. Maybe we can make it into a paid holiday?


----------



## clearance (Nov 5, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I need to get some of those cer-mec calks. The rocky ground around here really wears my calks out quick.



They are great, but I hear they are hard on boots.


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 5, 2009)

I put a new set in on Sunday figuring I was sure to be slammin the timber Mon and stoked for some new spikes and I got sent to layout the damn rockiest mountainside in WV. To top it all off, I had to walk the damn haul road up and down looking for where the hell we were going to land this timber. All calk eaters. Oh well, cut Tues wed today and i figure manana tambien, as ahas been said, maybe I just got them wore just enough to be just right.....

And landing that timber..... we might fly it. Its WAYYYY up in a deep narrow holler, and the diameter and species is right. We'll see, some is coming out with a dozer now. Dozer logging, not best for all situations but good in a tight spot. I guess you westcoasters call it cat logging.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 5, 2009)

I have worn down my 3rd set, usually takes about 30 minutes sofar to do 66 of em, 33 in each boot.

Maybe its me but new spiks make me walk like my legs are asleep, cause of all the rocks it seems..


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 5, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> I put a new set in on Sunday figuring I was sure to be slammin the timber Mon and stoked for some new spikes and I got sent to layout the damn rockiest mountainside in WV. To top it all off, I had to walk the damn haul road up and down looking for where the hell we were going to land this timber. All calk eaters. Oh well, cut Tues wed today and i figure manana tambien, as ahas been said, maybe I just got them wore just enough to be just right.....
> 
> And landing that timber..... we might fly it. Its WAYYYY up in a deep narrow holler, and the diameter and species is right. We'll see, some is coming out with a dozer now. Dozer logging, not best for all situations but good in a tight spot. I guess you westcoasters call it cat logging.



Who arer yall selling logs to?


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 6, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> A cordless drill with cork wrench used as a chuck works great. Saves time & knuckles!


.. I made up a bit that goes in my cordless 1/4 " dewalt impact driver ... It gives me alot of control and speed ( which isn,t really that necessary ) .......................................... It makes life a little easier when my hands are tired and sore ... An hour to change corks is about right doing it by hand .. But a little snolly bomb of Sho Goo in each nut helps get them out when it,s time to change them again ..


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 6, 2009)

clearance said:


> They are great, but I hear they are hard on boots.


 What are they and where do you get them .... One thing I love about the Vibergs . Stainless nuts in the sole so the corks don,t rust in ...


----------



## coastalfaller (Nov 6, 2009)

clearance said:


> They are great, but I hear they are hard on boots.



I find the tungsten ones are better. They've outlasted boots!


----------



## palogger (Nov 6, 2009)

The way i understood it from madsens catolog the cer-mec spikes werent hard on the boots but the long redwood length spikes were hard on the boots


----------



## Burvol (Nov 12, 2009)

I bought some cer-mec calks and I liked them for working in the summer around rock, mostly heavy rocked haul roads and parking spots. They do not grab buckskin logs as good as regular spikes though.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 12, 2009)

Burvol said:


> I bought some cer-mec calks and I liked them for working in the summer around rock, mostly heavy rocked haul roads and parking spots. They do not grab buckskin logs as good as regular spikes though.



So they're not hard on boots like everyone says?


----------



## Burvol (Nov 12, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> So they're not hard on boots like everyone says?



How could they be? All they are is calks that have a round end to a shoulder instead of a point. They basically punch into the bark and grab, intstead of stabbing like a conventional spike. They're ok, just don't get in a hurry on slick logs. I prefer old school red wood calks when working wet, steep terrain and big wood or thicker bark away from rocked haul roads. But that's just me. 

Try a set, you'll proabably like them in the summer.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 12, 2009)

Burvol said:


> How could they be? All they are is calks that have a round end to a shoulder instead of a point. They basically punch into the bark and grab, intstead of stabbing like a conventional spike. They're ok, just don't get in a hurry on slick logs. I prefer old school red wood calks when working wet, steep terrain and big wood or thicker bark away from rocked haul roads. But that's just me.
> 
> Try a set, you'll proabably like them in the summer.



I'll have to do that, it's rocky everywhere around here so they should be good for pretty much all year round.


----------

